# Set in List umwandeln



## Romsl (10. August 2005)

Hi,

bin zu blöd um eine Methode zu finden die mir ein Set in eine List umwandeln kann.

Weiß jemand Rat.

Danke


----------



## RedWing (10. August 2005)

Hallo wie wäre es denn mit dem Konstruktor:


```
LinkedList(Collection<? extends E> c)
```
oder falls die andre Richtung:


```
TreeSet(Collection<? extends E> c)
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Snape (10. August 2005)

Moin,
oder in Java < 1.5:
z.B.

```
ArrayList arrayList = new ArrayList(new HashSet());
ArrayList arrayList = new ArrayList(yourSet);
```


----------

